# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Birth Control and TRT

## bigmatt33

My girlfriend is 30 years old and taking birth control pills. She is really wanting to try TRT. She is complaining of depression, low energy, and low sex drive. She had the first two before the BC but the low sex drive is new. I don't know if this will effect how well the birth control works or how much she should take.

----------


## Bonaparte

Birth control IS essentially HRT for women.
What compound are you asking about?

----------


## bigmatt33

She wants more testosterone . I can get most compounds. I already have test E and C.

----------


## Bonaparte

Oh...well that's not generally a good idea for women, unless they are post menopausal and using a prescribed cream. 
BWT, these could all be symptoms of something unrelated to hormones (like actual depression, poor diet and exercise, etc). 
Please don't just start injecting her full of test.
Is she fit? What is her diet like? Exercise?
If she really wants to start playing with male hormones, start with 5-10 mg of Var and report back after a few weeks.

----------


## bigmatt33

yeah Im not going to just inject something because she thinks she wants it. I think I am going to tell her to go get some test cream from her doc after they do blood work. she was hoping I could give her something for just like two weeks to know how it would make her feel. letting her try var is a possibility.

----------


## Bonaparte

She has a slim chance of getting test cream until after menopause.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I was prescribed test cream a few years back after my hysterectomy. It didn't seem to do anything for me :/ 

I was feeing run down, low energy, and depressed a few months back, just awful! BW indicated my estrogen had dropped off charts. Estrogen replacement didn't help with low energy and low libido. My favorite OBGYN prescribed estratest in its lowest available dose and then my hair started falling out. Still not happy about the hair loss, but i have plenty of hair, thankfully. 

Suggest blood work. She could be anemic especially if she doesn't take a multivitamin and eat red meat. Get some blood work  :Smilie:  Good luck. 




> She has a slim chance of getting test cream until after menopause.

----------

